

Changing the game (bye bye FaceBook?) - german
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/11/changing-the-ga.html

======
henning
yesterday, facebook was worth $150 trillion dollars. now it is worth PENNIES.
this is WEB 2.0, PUT UP OR SHUT UP!!

------
natrius
"Google announced an open interchange that allows users to take their social
graph with them from one site to another."

That's not what was announced at all.

